# ASUS X70 startet nicht mehr



## solari (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe für den Officebereich ein Notebook ASUS X70ab. 

Technische Daten:
- AMD Turion 2x 2,1 Ghz
- 4 GByte Arbeitsspeicher
- ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 512MB
- Win7 Pro (frisch aufgesetzt)

Folgendes Problem:

Notebook wurde von mir ordnungsgemäß runtergefahren und wollte es 4 Stunden später anschalten -> ohne Funktion 
Es leuchtet die Netzleuchte und ganz kurz ist das DVD-Laufwerk zu spüren, das war´s.
Prozessor wird warm, aber Bildschirm bleibt dunkel und ansonsten keine Funktion zu erkennen (sicht- und hörbar).
Habe inzwischen testweise den Prozessor und den Arbeitsspeicher gewechselt, die Festplatte ausgebaut, das Bios resettet und das gute Teil so gut wie komplett auseinander genommen, um zu kontrollieren, ob eventuell optisch auf Mainboard oder anderer Hardware etwas zu erkennen ist. 
Absolut nichts auffälliges zu erkennen.
Im Internet habe ich auch Berichte über einen nicht dokumentierten Jumper J1 entdeckt, aber auch die Überbrückung dessen brachte keinen Erfolg.
Einzig und allein die Grafikkarte konnte ich nicht überprüfen, da kein Ersatz zur Hand.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee, wäre sehr schade, da wirklich ein gutes Teil


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

denke mal, du hast 2x2GB Ram Module, richtig ? Hast du auch schon mal versucht, jeweils nur ein Ram Modul zu verwenden in den oberen Steckplatz, falls sich der Laptop dann immernoch nicht einschalten lässt das selbe Ram Modul dann in den unteren Ram Steckplatz einzubauen und falls er sich dann immernoch nicht einschalten lässt, das selbe mit dem anderen 2GB Ram Modul zu versuchen ? 

MfG

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## solari (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo MaB,

eben getestet, leider keine Besserung


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (5. Dezember 2011)

hi nochmal,

hmm, schade, hatte bei mir geholfen, der Laptop ging auch nicht an und da war wohl eine Ram Bank defekt, denn die beiden Rams gingen, nur nicht auf dem oberen Ram Slot, aber im unteren.
Waren beide Rams drinn, also einer im oberen und der andere in der unteren Ram Bank, ging der Laptop nicht an.


----------



## solari (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke Dir trotzdem


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi !

Und, wie schauts denn inzwischen aus mit dem Laptop ? Hast du ihn wieder hinbekommen ? Funktioniert der Laptop dann ohne Strom also nur mit Akku auch nicht bzw. lässt sich dann auch nicht einschalten ?


----------



## solari (7. Dezember 2011)

Hy,

Danke für Dein Interesse 

Strom, Akku alles ausprobiert, nix.

Zuletzt fiel mir auf, das der Lüfter im eingebautem Zustand nicht lief, nur wenn er ausgebaut war. Habe ca. 1 1/2 Stunden gebraucht, bis er richtig lief (keine Ahnung, warum das nur in einer bestimmten Stellung geht), letztendlich lief der Lüfter wieder und siehe da, auch der Laptop fuhr wieder hoch.
Win7 war noch zerschossen -> neu aufgesetzt und seit gestern ist wieder Leben in meinem Schmuckstück 

Also, ich habe vor Jahren auch mal eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker gemacht und somit auch ein gewisses technisches Verständnis, aber manche Sachen lassen sich irgendwie nicht logisch erklären (oder lösen)


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

na, das ist doch sehr erfreulich, dass dein Laptop dann wieder funktioniert...manchmal liegt es an den merkwürdigsten Dingen , aber hauptsache er funktioniert dann wieder problemlos. 

Gruss und viel Freunde dann mit dem reparierten Schmuckstück 

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## ringo1981 (18. Februar 2014)

Digga hatte das selbe pro probiere einfach mal die grafikkarte aus zu bauen schnapp dir nen haarfön und föne sie lasse sie kurz abkühlen und baue sie wieder ein dann müsste es wieder funktionieren wen nicht is se hin aber es gib im netz verschiedene karte mit selben steck muster


----------

